# What's the best thing about having a tiel?



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Just would like to know for when I get mine lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well i like having birds that like cuddles.  I think that would be my favourite part about tiels.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I would have to say the kisses, Ollie gives me some lovely kisses but sometimes he gets a little rough and nibbles my lip...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd have to say the love they give! Cuddles, kisses, all included.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

They don't demand much, yet they give so much love, and a tiel is a sweet, adorable friend you always enjoy being around.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

awww, I want a tiel even more now lol  I seriously can't wait!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I like how tiels are so trusting and love to cuddle. I also like how spike talks. He is learning so fast  He now tells himself to come here Spike come here  I like how they make you laugh too.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I like how tiels are so trusting and love to cuddle. I also like how spike talks. He is learning so fast  He now tells himself to come here Spike come here  I like how they make you laugh too.


That is too cute!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

o like the way they love on you and cuddle with you alot less stress when you have a loving pet


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

They don't push problems on you. Easier to live with a bird then another human lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby is still really settling in, we've only had her 10 days but already she has made quite an impact on the house. I have learnt so much as well, I can now type with a Tiel on the keyboard. I can do the dishes with a Tiel on my shoulder and sometimes dive bombing the bubbles from the washing up liquid. I can vacuum with a Tiel on the handle of the Dyson. I think the one thing that I have learnt that has benefited me the most though, in the 10 days that I have had Dooby, I can now eat my meals with one hand and guard my plate with the other, almost like a child with a school book trying to stop another child cheating. Yep, I think the best thing about having a Tiel is learning all these neat tricks that I didn't realise I could do!!


Oh yeah and the cuddles and kisses, of course!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I think the one thing that I have learnt that has benefited me the most though, in the 10 days that I have had Dooby, I can now eat my meals with one hand and guard my plate with the other, almost like a child with a school book trying to stop another child cheating.


 This is a skill all bird owners need.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I can now eat my meals with one hand and guard my plate with the other,


Both of mine are notorious food stealers, they have mastered the grab and run technique


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> Both of mine are notorious food stealers, they have mastered the grab and run technique


 lol yup. They love to steal food. first things ever stole from me was bite of a subway cookie. Next was a small piece of cheese


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Sssshhh!!! Don't tell Dooby of the grab and run method! She's still into the sneaking up, hoping you won't notice method. LOL!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Sssshhh!!! Don't tell Dooby of the grab and run method! She's still into the sneaking up, hoping you won't notice method. LOL!!


hehe.... they are smart little things dooby will soon figure it out  and have mommy fooled!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL, PLukie that made me laugh hehe!! Thanks everyone for your lovely answers.
I simply can't wait until I get mine.


----------



## nar1122 (Sep 8, 2007)

I love their ability to whistle spontaneous tunes for hours.

They are very pretty tunes.


----------



## Connie (Sep 12, 2007)

Very loving birds


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Cockatiels are sounding more and more cuter by the post lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't wait until you get yours Rosie, I just know you are going to love the antics they get up to. I thought Dooby was just bonding with me, but today she has been with my partner quite a bit as well, so that's good. She just flies to whoever calls her now. They really are quick to learn.


----------

